# CE-Kennzeichen obwohl finale Schutzeinrichtung fehlt?



## stevenn (24 Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde euch um eine kurze Einschätzung bitten.

Um vor den Gefahren eines Prüfstandes zu schützen ist ein Schutzzaun vorgesehen. Aus bestimmten Gründen kann ein Zaunelement nicht angebaut werden (Kunde muss noch umbauten in der halle machen, die es unmöglich machen das Zaunelement jetzt einzubauen).
Die Umbauten sind in 4 Wochen zu Ende und dann kann die finale Schutzzauneinrichtung fertiggestellt werden. Der Zaun wird an dieser Stelle dann fest verbaut sein.
Ist es aus eurer Sicht zulässig, den Zaun mit anderen fest installierten Zaunelementen umzusetzen und trotzdem CE zu vergeben, wenn im Abnahmeprotokoll festgehalten wird, das das Zaunelement noch eingebaut werden muss? Der Ersatzzaun ist von den Normen her leider etwas zu niedrig, aber ich würde Ersatzmaßnahmen vorsehen, die ja *nur übergangsmäßig* zählen, wie besondere Einweisung des Bedienpersonals oder zusätzliche Schutzschilder wie Betreten verboten / überklettern verboten .
Sicherheitsfachkraft des Kunden würden den Weg mitgehen. 

eigentlich sind es zwei Fragen:
- Können wir trotzdem CE vergeben, trotz Übergangslösung?
- ist vielleicht eine Übergabe als Probebetrieb die Lösung und das CE kommt dann nach 4 Wochen?


----------



## Elektriko (24 Juni 2021)

CE kannst du schon, aber die Maschine würde ich nicht in Betrieb setzen bis den Schutzzaun aufgebaut ist. 
Probebetrieb könnte eine Lösung sein, aber wie macht man das?


----------



## marscho (24 Juni 2021)

Naja, ich würde das vermutlich von meinem "Bauchgefühl" (ich weiß, ganz schlecht...) abhängig machen. Aber ihr kennt eure Maschinen/Anlagen ja doch am besten. Kommt halt meiner Meinung nach in erster Linie drauf an, wie groß denn der Unterschied ist. Kann man sonst vllt. mit dem niedrigen Risiko aus 13857 argumentieren? Habe ich in der Vergangenheit schonmal bei nem Umbau gemacht, bei dem die eigentliche Gefahrenstelle zwar definitiv hohes Risiko hatte, aber das Übergreifen des Schutzzauns nur mit reversiblen Verletzungen (Stoßgefahr) einhergehen würde. Ging da aber halt auch nur um ca. 150mm.



Elektriko schrieb:


> CE kannst du schon, aber die Maschine würde ich nicht in Betrieb setzen bis den Schutzzaun aufgebaut ist.
> Probebetrieb könnte eine Lösung sein, aber wie macht man das?



Naja, das würde ich so als Kunde aber wohl nicht annehmen. Mir wird CE ausgestellt, Gefahrenübergang findet statt, ich muss vllt. vertraglich noch eine Rate zahlen, darf aber alleine nicht mit meiner Anlage arbeiten?

Zudem sei zum Probebetrieb gesagt, dass das ein heißes Eisen ist: https://openjur.de/u/490086.html
Da haben beide (Betreiber UND Hersteller) eine aufn Deckel bekommen.

EDIT: Da hatte der Betreiber Einspruch gegen die Stilllegung eingelegt, der Hersteller hatte das ursprüngliche Urteil hingenommen.


----------



## Elektriko (24 Juni 2021)

Ja, ist sehe es nicht so einfach mit dem Probebetrieb. Vielleicht eine Ergänzung von der RBU mit den temporären Maßnahmen....? Aber ich weiß es nicht.... Kannst du bitte uns mitteilen, wie du es endlich gelöst hast? 
Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (24 Juni 2021)

Für den Probebetrieb gibt es klare Vorschriften:
https://publikationen.dguv.de/widgets/pdf/download/article/3644
Das funktioniert in dem Fall kaum.

Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt nicht, was jetzt da das große Problem ist.
Installiert ein richtiges Zaunelement mit dem die Anlage gemäß RBU sicher ist.
Zeichnungen anpassen und gut is.
CE-Zeichen drauf und an den Kunden übergeben.
Umbau des Zauns ist dann eben eine Änderung.


----------



## stevenn (25 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Für den Probebetrieb gibt es klare Vorschriften:
> https://publikationen.dguv.de/widgets/pdf/download/article/3644
> Das funktioniert in dem Fall kaum.
> 
> Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt nicht, was jetzt da das große Problem ist.


dann erklär ich es kurz.
um den Prüfstand zu nutzen ( Prüflinge einzubringen) muss der vorhandene Kran umgebaut werden. wenn dieser umgebaut ist, kann alles final installiert/ gebaut werden. Momentan steht der Kran so, dass er durch den Zaun fahren müsste. dementsprechend wird (nur als Übergangslösung) ein kleinerer Zaun (ca.1,20m) verbaut. und wenn der Kran dann umgebaut ist, der endgültige ausreichend hohe Zaun.


----------



## stevenn (25 Juni 2021)

marscho schrieb:


> ... Kommt halt meiner Meinung nach in erster Linie drauf an, wie groß denn der Unterschied ist. Kann man sonst vllt. mit dem niedrigen Risiko aus 13857 argumentieren? Habe ich in der Vergangenheit schonmal bei nem Umbau gemacht, bei dem die eigentliche Gefahrenstelle zwar definitiv hohes Risiko hatte, aber das Übergreifen des Schutzzauns nur mit reversiblen Verletzungen (Stoßgefahr) einhergehen würde. Ging da aber halt auch nur um ca. 150mm.
> ...


das greife ich mal auf. der Zugang ist auch bei der Übergangslösung verhindert, allerdings mit einem, nach Norm, zu niedrigen Zaun. ist ja aber nur die Übergangslösung mit besonderer Unterweisung und zusätzlichen Warnschildern.
Wer dann den 1,2m hohen Zaun trotzdem überklettert / übersteigt, obwohl er nicht darf, den kann man nicht helfen.


----------



## s_kraut (23 Juli 2021)

Du kannst ja schlecht bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag auf der Baustelle bleiben und die Anlage bewachen.

Mir würden zwei Lösungsansätze einfallen:
1. Hauptschalter aus, Vorhängeschloss rein, Inbetriebsetzungstermin vereinbaren (falls kein Vorhängeschloss zur Hand, SPS urlöschen). Der Kunde ist im sicheren Zustand aber kauft möglicherweise nie mehr was von Euch.
2. Abnahme-/Übergabeprotokoll mit Liste der Abweichungen/Mängel/ToDo´s erstellen und auf jeden Fall von einer verantwortlichen Person/Kunden gegenzeichnen lassen. Fotos machen. Wenn der Kunde trotz Kenntnis dieser Mängel die Anlage in Betrieb nimmt, kann er das machen aber dann bist du raus.

CE gibt´s natürlich keins, bis die Konformität hergestellt ist. Das wird der Kunde verstehen.


----------



## stevenn (26 Juli 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> 2. Abnahme-/Übergabeprotokoll mit Liste der Abweichungen/Mängel/ToDo´s erstellen und auf jeden Fall von einer verantwortlichen Person/Kunden gegenzeichnen lassen. Fotos machen. Wenn der Kunde trotz Kenntnis dieser Mängel die Anlage in Betrieb nimmt, kann er das machen aber dann bist du raus.


es geht ja darum, dass die Anlage in Absprache mit uns dann genutzt wird. 

Wir sind jetzt so verblieben:
- Im Abnahmeprotokoll ist vermerkt, das dass eine Übergangslösung ist.
- Es wird eine Art Probebetrieb geben mit besonderer Unterweisung der Bediener. zeitlich befristet
- CE-Kennzeichnung gibt es erst dann, wenn der Zaun vollständig ist.
- Sicherheitsfachkraft von Kunde hat zugestimmt


----------



## s_kraut (26 Juli 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> es geht ja darum, dass die Anlage in Absprache mit uns dann genutzt wird.


Kommt halt immer drauf an, was kann passieren und wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass es passiert.
Ob der Kunde ein funktionierendes Sicherheitsmanagement hat, ob da Leute rumlaufen, die vielleicht nicht wissen was sie tun etc. Im Prinzip ist immer der Betreiber dafür verantwortlich, was er tut oder was er lieber lässt.

Hatte ich auch schon, dass bauseitige Arbeiten nicht fertig waren, die aber zur Vollständigkeit der Anlage beitragen. Der Sicherheitsbeauftragte des Kunden hat bei der Begehung gelistet was ihm nicht gefällt und wir haben gelistet, was uns nicht gefällt. 
Die Halle blieb im Baustellenstatus. 
Testprodukt sind wir alle miteinander trotzdem gefahren aber mit temporären Schutzmaßnahmen.
Anschließend Besprechung, Zusammenführung der Mängelprotokolle, Zuweisung der Restarbeiten zu den Parteien , unvollständige Abnahme. Heimreise.
Der Kunde hat im Anschluss mit unserem Einverständnis noch Versuche gemacht, das hat sein Sicherheitsbeauftragter auf seine Kappe genommen.


stevenn schrieb:


> Wir sind jetzt so verblieben:
> - Im Abnahmeprotokoll ist vermerkt, das dass eine Übergangslösung ist.
> - Es wird eine Art Probebetrieb geben mit besonderer Unterweisung der Bediener. zeitlich befristet


Wir listen immer die von uns unterwiesenen Personen bzw. die leisten nach der Schulung eine Unterschrift. Operatoren, Instandhalter, Projektverantwortlicher. Wenn dann später andere Personen daran arbeiten, ist die Unterweisung durch den Kunden vorzunehmen.


stevenn schrieb:


> - CE-Kennzeichnung gibt es erst dann, wenn der Zaun vollständig ist.


Da kann man noch eine Fristvereinbarung treffen, weil oft an der CE auch Zahlungsziele dran hängen.


stevenn schrieb:


> - Sicherheitsfachkraft von Kunde hat zugestimmt


Wie Du schreibst, die Sicherheitsfachkraft vom Kunden hat zugestimmt, dann sind die Risiken wohl akzeptabel.
Allein dadurch dass der Kunde die Mängel kennt, und das habt ihr so dokumentiert, geht er nicht unwissend ein Risiko ein. Das kann er tun und entsprechend in seiner Gefährdungsanalyse organisatorische Minderungsmaßnahmen ergreifen. Die dann hoffentlich wirksam sind. Gefahr erkannt, Gefahr gebannt.

Sehe ich nichts falsches in der Vorgehensweise.


----------

